# Feeding cucumber



## Renthorin

I mainly feed sliced cucumber for my 4 Plecos. I just put 3 pieces in and am curious if any of the cichlids will munch on it.

Here is a picture:

http://caninesportsrec.com/Fish/imgpages/image002.html

I drilled a hole in some slate, knotted some tubing on one side, punched a hole in 3 pieces of cucumber, and knotted it above them to keep them from sliding up the tubing.

Will


----------



## SupeDM

The easiest way to keep cucumbers down is to cut it into spears like pickles and then push a lead plant weight into the spear. and yes the cichlids will munch on it if it has been blanched. In my tanks the plecos eat the outer peel and the clown loaches and cichlids eat the middle. My cichlids also love Iceberg lettuce and spinach.


----------



## boilermaker

how about dill pickels?


----------



## webgirl74

Zucchini is good too. A little firmer than cucumber. In fact, my plecos and algae eaters hardly touched cucumber, but LOVED the zucchini. I just use a smallish rock and wrap a rubber band around the rock and zucchini. Keeps in place well.


----------



## cindylou

Do you blanch the zucchini or feed it raw? Do you peel it? How often do you feed these things? Same questions for the cukes... :thumb:


----------



## boilermaker

has anyone ever feed raw potatoes


----------



## SupeDM

I feed cucumbers and Zucchini daily. I do blanch it. Then I cut it into spears like pickles and weigh it down with plant wieghts. I wouldn't do dill pickles as the vinegar and the salts will significantly alter water chemistry. I exchange the vegetables in the tank daily. Also to answer another question I have fed raw potatoes but it seems that only the plecos were interested.


----------



## boilermaker

thanks for the info


----------



## Our_Tanks

your algae eatters will munch on potatoes... not their traditional food, but it will add variety to their diet


----------



## webgirl74

I just added the zucchini raw and the algae eaters would go through a slice in a matter of hours. Even my haps nibbled on it.


----------



## clgkag

I just feed the cucumber raw and my argentea love it. I just cut it in quarters and stick an old fork in it to weigh it down.


----------

